# work, work, work! Poor pony :(



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Aw, he's super cute! Could use a few groceries though. ;D He seems super sweet!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Believe it or not, hes actually FAT. I don't think we'll ever get rid of his ribs, its a TB thing. But yeah, maybe more work will make him look better?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree and disagree that it is a TB thing. Yes, TB's are known to be "hard keepers" but you have to dig down deeper to find out why, intsead of just saying "it's a TB thing" because it isn't - it is a health thing.

I would have him scoped for Ulcers, I would look into digestive issues and I would be looking into your feed system to find out what he is lacking, and what he needs.

You should not see ribs, I would not consider him fat by any means. It's ok - I understand, because Nelson has been difficult, but we're getting there.

You boy is beautiful, and looks very kind and willing - but I would definately dig deeper to find out why he isnt gaining weight...because it is not a "TB thing"


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with MIEventer-
my older TB mare was very ribby and lacking overall muscle when I got her. I did some homework and right now she is almost kind of fat... really fat.

Ice looks like a nice boy! Hopefully the lease works out!

I would tell the girl that she can't ride in tennis shoes though, for safety reasons.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

He's actually not a hard keeper at all. He has a gut and has flabby shoulders and chest, but also ZERO muscle. He does look better when he's worked, which he hasn't been for four months. However his new leasee is taking him out three times a week, possibly more.

I wish I had pictures to post of what he looked like when I first brought him home. He is fat compared to a year ago.

And I knew someone was going to mention that--she's just getting back into horses since she moved down here for college, so its on her list. She's also buying him an English saddle of his own.  I offered to let her borrow mine, but I'm two sizes too big.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

A big belly and no muscle tone with a little rib action kind of make me think parasites, what is your worming rotation?


----------

